# brain zaps and meds



## md9382 (Oct 10, 2007)

does having a brain zap mean that my medication is not working anymore??? ive experienced this twice now and both times my meds deem to be non acting as a result?? any advice please....


----------



## Lostreality (Jan 10, 2008)

md9382 said:


> does having a brain zap mean that my medication is not working anymore??? ive experienced this twice now and both times my meds deem to be non acting as a result?? any advice please....


Hey there md9382!

Brain Zaps or Brain Shivers, are usually a withdrawl symptom of SSRI's or MAOI's. Although not limited to the above. You have nothing to worry about. Brain zaps are also very common with prolonged use of Psychotrophic medications. For example, I have been on Seroquel for quite some timke now, and I have brain zaps daily. It does not mean your medication is not working, if any thing it means it is working.
Hope that helps ^^

Zach


----------

